# Illustrator CS5 - Farbe innerhalb eines Objektes ändern



## Civlo (18. August 2013)

Hallo,

nach zwei Tagen vergeblicher Mühe, melde ich mich hier an und stelle meine erste Frage 

Ich habe ein Oszilloskop, das die angezeigten Signalverläufe in eine *.eps Datei schreiben kann. Für meine Diplomarbeit möchte ich nun die Bilder beschriften und teilweise bearbeiten. In einem Bild möchte ich die Farbe eines Signalverlaufes ändern. Doch ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin.

Ich habe schon viele Sachen probiert, die bei einer Googlesuche beschrieben werden, doch es klappt nicht.
Ich kann weder mit dem Zauberstab eine Farbe "auswählen", noch kann ich mit "Auswahl --> Gleich --> Flächenfarbe" etwas auswählen. Auch das Hinzufügen eines Globalen Farbfeldes mit der zu ersetzenden Farbe und das anschließende Ändern des Farbwertes funktioniert nicht.

Ich habe die Datei angehängt, bei der ich z.B. den grünen Signalverlauf in eine andere Farbe ändern möchte. Welche Schritte sind nun dafür nötig? Vielleicht kann sich einer die Datei angucken und mir die Schritte nennen, die dafür notwendig sind. Wäre super hilfreich.

Vielen Dank im voraus und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## smileyml (18. August 2013)

Hallo,
das Problem ist, das du ein Bild in Illustrator eingebettet hast, was dort aber nicht wirklich bearbeitet werden kann. Du hast nun zwei Möglichkeiten damit umzugehen:

1. Die Datei (das Bild) in Illustartor zu vektorisieren, indem du es nachzeichnest mit dem Pfadwerzeug.
2. Das Bild in Photoshop zu bearbeiten, wo auch etwaige Farben mit dem Zauberstab ausgewählt werden können.

Das Grundproblem, dass das Bild nur 40 ppi hat, wird einen sauberen Druck wahrscheinlich unmöglich machen.

Grüße Marco


----------

